# Esperanto: Tips for Learning



## linkmaster03

Has anybody here learned Esperanto, possibly from a native English background? I am native in USA English and I am interested in learning Esperanto. Are there any books on it that I could find in a book store or library? Are there any e-books on it?


----------



## Flaminius

Hello *linkmaster03*,
and welcome to the WordReference fora!  

There are people who know Esperanto in these fora as you can see from occasional threads about Esperanto.  If you have specific questions about the language, feel free to open a new thread!

While specific questions can be addressed in separate threads, let's use this thread as the venue for discussing how you can proceed learning Esperanto according to your interests and needs.  You are welcome to add more details so others can better advise you.

Regards,
Flam, OL modo


----------



## Nizo

Linkmaster03--Glad you asked the question!  I'm an American Esperanto speaker who often provides Esperanto translations in this forum.  I'd recommend two resources right off the top:  www.uea.org (The World Esperanto Association) and www.esperanto-usa.org (Esperanto-USA).  There is a good online course at www.lernu.net.  I think many people believe Esperanto has gone the way of most constructed languages, but I think you'll find it's very much alive and well.  As of this morning, the Esperanto version of the Wikipedia (eo.wikipedia.org) has over 91,000 articles, making it one of the larger versions of this online encyclopedia.  The Bible, the works of Shakespeare and many other pieces of well known English and non-English literature have been translated into Esperanto.  In addition, there's a huge body of original literature (fiction and non-fiction, poetry, etc.) in Esperanto.  Esperanto is relatively easy to learn, very flexible, and is as living and growing as any other language (and more than some!).  Please let me know, either in here or by private message, if I can help further.

Bonan Dankfeston! / Happy Thanksgiving!

Nizo


----------



## English Speaker

Que onda!

Oigan donde puedo aprender Esperanto bien bien? Via online, porque escuelas no hay jajaja. Descargue un libro bastante bueno, pero segun lo que dice el autor, solo es basico a pesar de que esta bastante bueno, y recomienda continuar el estudio porque el libro como ya mencione es solo basico, y la verdad yo no soy muy bueno para buscar online este tipo de cosas, a duras penas di con el libro ese. 

Que me recomiendan?


----------



## Ekvintroj

English Speaker, si bien tu pregunta no creo que deba ser respondida en este hilo (puesto que lo desvirtúa), te respondo igual.

En lo personal, aprendí bastante con un programa llamado "Kurso de esperanto", tiene ejercicios de lectura, pronunciación y demás.

PD: Y sí, hay escuelas donde enseñan esperanto. ¡Saludos!


----------

